# Cataract surgery w/complications/Vitrectomy



## coderguy1939 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you code 67005 or 67010 with 66984 if a vitreous hemorrhage occurs during surgery or is that considered part of the cataract surgery?


----------



## Lori Monahan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lori*

What I have been told by our consulting group is that is the standard- if you go in there and see something that was already there but you didn't know till you got in there, bill.  If it develops from tugging, pulling etc during the surgery then it is included.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

per CCI edits -  yes you can - you'd need a modifier .59 on the 67005/67010


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Lori.  If your documentation supports it then you could ultimately use the 66982 instead of the 66984.


----------



## frogmom (Jul 9, 2008)

per Opthalmology Coding Alert/2008, Vol. 11, No. 6, you can only bill for it if the surgeon knows about it in advance & is documented in pt's medical record-not a complication of surgery. If it is planned, you would then use modifier59


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 9, 2008)

THanks for all the input.  I appreciate it.


----------

